# Archeryshack Strings 2014 Main Thread String/Arrow Sets Starting @ $40



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

*String Info 2014:*

Let me give you some of my background...I have been working on bows for 15 years. I was the manager of a large archery store in my area for 8 years. We sold Mathews, Martin, PSE, High Country, and Mission. We had an 8 lane indoor range and indoor digital DART archery system. Our store was over 7500 SF. In 2001-2003 we broke a sales record for Mathews in the southeast, and also ordered over $100k+ of PSE equipment per year. During that time I tuned and worked on every brand of bow known to man, made strings, sold new bows, gave archery classes, and worked on hundreds upon hundreds of bows each year. I accomplished the shooter of the year title in SC for 2003, and shot all over the southeast in the early to mid 2000's. I have been certified as a level II NAA archery coach and attended many dealer/shooting schools. The shop I was at closed in 2008 due to the owner's divorce and I have been tuning bows in my own shop since then. We recently acquired a larger shop and are slowly increasing productivity and stock. We have Myself (Jeremy), my wife (Dawn), and one part-time worker working on orders and with customers each day. 

*Our Strings:*

Our strings are stretched to 350# for a specified time to remove all creep, then twisted under tension. The string is left under tension and served with 3D, bullwhip or Halo serving with Brownell liquid loc to lock down the serving. The center serving is determined by correct nock fit for your particular string and arrow setup. The strings are left to rest after serving with no tension to recover from the stretch. Once the recovery period is over the strings are set to correct length under 100# of tension and a zip tie is placed through the loops before shipping to ensure they don't untwist in the package. We can make any specialty set of strings you would like at a great price!
(see pricing below)

Our premier material is BCY X, BCY Trophy, and Brownell Fury which are the top of the line materials available. Trophy is 452x blended with GORE fiber for more durability, X is a brand new blend proving to be the best material yet, and Fury is a smaller diameter material new to the market and is awesome. In my experience X, Fury, and Trophy are extremely stable and my top picks for material we use. BCY Dynaflight 97/8125 is an older blend used on many PSE bows today and was a very popular material. Dynaflight 97/8125 has a small amount of creep but is great for the price it comes at. I have had awesome results with all of our string products and I know no matter which material you chose you will be happy with the result.

Our WARRANTY is a 6 month no creep/serving separation warranty on BCY Trophy, X, and Brownell Fury. If there are any issues I will quickly replace any affected string/cable. We try our best to avoid any mistakes, but if there are any I am happy to replace and/or fix the issue immediately I just ask that you return the string/cable with the original receipt for replacement. BCY Dynaflight 97/8125 features a serving separation warranty only. 

If you are interested in a field staff position please check our threads posted. We accept new field staff about every 6 months to grow our brand. 

*BOWSTRING PRICING:*
String pricing is for ANY bow that has up to 3 string pieces (solocam, binary, hybrid, etc)
*Brownell Fury sets $65
BCY X sets $55
BCY Trophy sets $50
BCY Dynaflight 97/8125 sets $40*

*Upgrades available:*
Pinstripes add $10
Clear serving add $10
Speed nocks add $10 (bowjax speed sleeve or brass nocks with shrink tubing)
Floating Yoke add $10
5pc. Sets add $20 (Monster, G5, some Darton, some High Country)


*Bow Tuning:*

I have experience tuning almost every make of bow, and I take my time to make sure each one is tuned to optimum performance before returning it to its owner. Upon receiving your bow I make new strings/cables for it in the color you specify from BCY materials. I install the new strings/cables and get the cam(s) rotated to the manufacturer's recommendation and to the best position for performance of your particular bow. I have a bow drawing machine I use to get the cams synced and make sure the yoke(s) are tuned with our laser system. I set the arrow rest and loop for best performance and arrow flight. The peep sight is re-tied to its original position. The bow is paper tuned, chronographed, and tuned with other methods I feel needed based on the bow. The bow will be packaged up and sent back to you via UPS and ready for you to shoot!

The cost for a tune is only *$45*

Buyer pays shipping both ways. The easiest way to do this is add the shipping amount it cost you to ship it to me (usually $10-$20), then add the cost of the string, then add the $45 tuning fee. Please include a few arrows if possible so I can tune to your exact setup.

Locally, other dealers are charging upwards of $175 just for a restring and peep/loop install. 

We have arrow specials starting at $5/each for Easton Powerflight arrows with Blazers. Our custom sets start at $40/6 for Powerflights with custom wraps and Blazer vanes. I can customize any arrow and ship it to you from any manufacturer and have many in stock, just PM me for pricing. We also offer refletching services starting at $2/arrow. Just ship us your arrows and let us do the rest! Shipping usually costs $3-$6 both ways. For wraps we can customize them with your name, photo or logo and also have many custom wraps in stock.

*PLEASE READ:*
PLEASE add all order details to the Paypal payment to help me keep track of your order and shipping info. For strings please include lengths, colors, manufacturer, model and your Archerytalk username. For arrows I need the length from end of nock to insert for cutting, color choices for fletching and wraps, and sizing for arrow spine. 

*Shipping:*
All strings and arrows will be shipped via USPS and all bow tunes will be shipped via UPS.

*How to Order:*
Simply send me a PM, email me at [email protected], or call/text 864-735-8484 if you have any questions. If the line is busy please try again, we only have one line at this time. 
Most folks send payment with all info via Paypal to [email protected]. I offer $5 off if you send payment via money order to:
*Jeremy Cheek
1210 Grady Hall rd.
Anderson, SC 29626*

Ship time can vary from 2 days to a few weeks depending on order volume, just check before ordering. We can also make arrangements if you need a rush order. I also teach at a local college so I may be unavailable for a few hours during a weekday, I can usually answer email/PM/Text during all hours.

Thanks for allowing me to do what I love by tuning your bow, making your next set of strings or fletching a custom set of arrows. I truly appreciate the business! -jeremy


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

yeh i'm the first happy new year


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

kgtech said:


> yeh i'm the first happy new year


Barely........Happy New Year!!!


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

lets start picking out some colors for my bow elite e-35 in ap snow


----------



## Radford Wooly (Apr 18, 2010)

kgtech said:


> lets start picking out some colors for my bow elite e-35 in ap snow


I've got the snow camo also on the elite xlr. Trying to figure what color I'm going to go with as well.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Tagged for future!


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Brownell Fury Material on order


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content






























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## maxndale (Oct 18, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Check out our reviews and more pictures from our 2013 thread here:http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2050327


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Great looking strings and arrows Jeremy.


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Treestand bump


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

*Top Quality Strings*

Really like my Red and White with Black pinstripe strings.
View attachment 1841776
View attachment 1841777


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

happy new year!!!!


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

doe any one have a pic of a tan/black with white pin stripe string?


----------



## Dema (Nov 18, 2013)

Yea! I should have mine Friday! My Neon Orange and Neon Green one!!!!! Bump for Killer strings!!


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

bump!


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

I'll check the shop computer tomorrow and see if I have any pics of that color 



kgtech said:


> doe any one have a pic of a tan/black with white pin stripe string?


----------



## BowElkStalker (Sep 4, 2012)

I like the purple/silver/black. 
Jeremy, If you could post a picture before you send my daughter's string for her Diamond Atomic, be fun to show her. Thanks Aaron


----------



## Dema (Nov 18, 2013)

4 am string bump!


----------



## Dema (Nov 18, 2013)

10:15am string bump!!


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

lunch time bump


----------



## Slabbro (Nov 4, 2012)

Just got word my new flo yellow/black Omen set go out tomorrow!!!!! Like Christmas again hehe


----------



## Dema (Nov 18, 2013)

I just got mine today! once I get my riser back and the stings on. I will send pics!


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

dinner bump


----------



## Johncolwell (Nov 7, 2013)

Start the new year right and get in touch with Jeremy

&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

archeryshack said:


> I'll check the shop computer tomorrow and see if I have any pics of that color


got any pic


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Awaiting patiently bump


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

bump


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

kgtech said:


> got any pic


I didn't have any pictures of that combo :/


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Another bump from the woods.


----------



## USAFtacFANAC (Nov 8, 2013)

First picture is threads I got from Jeremy for a friend on his bear, second pic is of my charger, awesome strings and super easy to tune


----------



## USAFtacFANAC (Nov 8, 2013)

Pic of my charger and wife's craze that also has Jeremy's strings


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

bump


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

I'll take better pics soon, but here are the BCY X White/Silver w Royal Blue pinstripe w Clear serving on my Slayer w Vipro Cam (when I put on the Nitrous Cs this summer, the strings will be Furious!).....

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Dema (Nov 18, 2013)

327pm bump


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

6:57


bump


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

bump time


----------



## mikelleen (Feb 20, 2013)

Tagged


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Morning bump great strings


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

elcid99 said:


> I'll take better pics soon, but here are the BCY X White/Silver w Royal Blue pinstripe w Clear serving on my Slayer w Vipro Cam (when I put on the Nitrous Cs this summer, the strings will be Furious!).....
> View attachment 1843402
> 
> 
> ...


Man that press sure does look familiar. Very impressed with the bcy x. Can't wait till my set comes in for the genetix mutation v2.0


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is my halo 34X that I built. Its a maitland halo 34 with martin nitrous cams. Peaks out at 86# and is a brute. I told jeremy the string specs and he nailed it spot on. Cam rotation and timing were spot on and still are. The strings are bcy trophy in red and flame with yellow pinstripe
View attachment 1843999
View attachment 1844000


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

daily bump


----------



## PseVXL54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Bump for some awesome strings


----------



## Slabbro (Nov 4, 2012)

hollywood88 said:


> Here is my halo 34X that I built. Its a maitland halo 34 with martin nitrous cams. Peaks out at 86# and is a brute. I told jeremy the string specs and he nailed it spot on. Cam rotation and timing were spot on and still are. The strings are bcy trophy in red and flame with yellow pinstripe
> View attachment 1843999
> View attachment 1844000


My first set ordered was for an older target bow with split yokes. Like yours the timing was spot on right from the get go!!!!! Perfectly made and looked just awesome!!


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

hollywood88 said:


> Man that press sure does look familiar. Very impressed with the bcy x. Can't wait till my set comes in for the genetix mutation v2.0


Yeah, Hollywood gets a ton of credit for this one....tuned it & determined exact string length & much more. You sending that press to me w the bow, right? Haha. 

The Halo 34 X is absolutely sick btw. The Nitrous Cs on the Slayer will definately require more strings, so get ready to build a sicko set of Brownell Fury for that beast!


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## Dema (Nov 18, 2013)

447 Bump!


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

5:15 p.m bump


----------



## milsy (Jun 9, 2010)

Bump


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

bump


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

At the ATA show, talked to the BCY folks earlier...they have some colors that are a little "off" and special production colors I can get my hands on in the morning


----------



## USAFtacFANAC (Nov 8, 2013)

archeryshack said:


> At the ATA show, talked to the BCY folks earlier...they have some colors that are a little "off" and special production colors I can get my hands on in the morning


You have to let me know what colors so I can order my set Tom, or tues!

Either way bump for a guy who is helping me with a problem that he didn't have to!


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Morning bump for great strings and service


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Srt10venomous (Oct 10, 2013)

Excuse my ignorance but what is the benefit of aftermarket strings over stock?


----------



## link06 (Mar 3, 2008)

archeryshack said:


> At the ATA show, talked to the BCY folks earlier...they have some colors that are a little "off" and special production colors I can get my hands on in the morning


I'm curious, please let us know when you can. Thanks


----------



## USAFtacFANAC (Nov 8, 2013)

Srt10venomous said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what is the benefit of aftermarket strings over stock?


Jeremy put a lot of work and thought into his string. Pre stretched, so I don't have to worry about tune ups and string stretch. My peep never twists. And he is his own quality control instead of some factory worker. He loves his job so he cares.
Plus they come in awesome colors


----------



## Srt10venomous (Oct 10, 2013)

USAFtacFANAC said:


> Jeremy put a lot of work and thought into his string. Pre stretched, so I don't have to worry about tune ups and string stretch. My peep never twists. And he is his own quality control instead of some factory worker. He loves his job so he cares.
> Plus they come in awesome colors



So in general new strings, will prevent stretched out strings.. and your peep from turning ?? is that it??


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

jeremy makes the best aftermarket strings on here.


----------



## Slabbro (Nov 4, 2012)

PreStretched means only tuning once and not two or three times. Also means the peep alignment is the same, once not three times. Higher quality than stocks most of the time.


----------



## USAFtacFANAC (Nov 8, 2013)

Srt10venomous said:


> So in general new strings, will prevent stretched out strings.. and your peep from turning ?? is that it??


Well if you make your own string and tune your bow that's it.

Would you rather spend hundreds a year with new strings and tune ups? Or just pay who ever you let tune your bow once and never worry about it again?


----------



## Johncolwell (Nov 7, 2013)

Bump for great strings and awsome price ..... Keep it up Jeremy


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Srt10venomous said:


> So in general new strings, will prevent stretched out strings.. and your peep from turning ?? is that it??


Most stock strings are machine made and the manufacturers are making them fast as possible. I hand make each string and leave it under tension on the stretcher for more than 5 minutes (like the stock stuff). Kind of like buying a store bought cake, or letting Grandma fix it from scratch haha. Just let me know how I can help! -Jeremy


----------



## USAFtacFANAC (Nov 8, 2013)

Bump for Jeremy again,
Btw how is ata show? I have an order for ya when you get back!


----------



## Jesse Schultz (Sep 11, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Morning bump for great strings and excellent service.


----------



## spotter45 (Jun 30, 2006)

Getting ready to place my order, now to determine the colors...
Thanks Jeremy.


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

archeryshack said:


> Most stock strings are machine made and the manufacturers are making them fast as possible. I hand make each string and leave it under tension on the stretcher for more than 5 minutes (like the stock stuff). Kind of like buying a store bought cake, or letting Grandma fix it from scratch haha. Just let me know how I can help! -Jeremy


In other words, throw the Stone Mountain strings in the garbage & buy a set of custom strings. Then have someone tune it....personally, I would send it to Jeremy.


----------



## walker2013 (Dec 31, 2013)

What is the best way to get ahold of this guy for some strings for my heli-m ? I have called 2 days in a row and no answer I left a voice mail both times and nothing .i would like to try them but cant wait any longer my bow string is bad and i cant shoot .any help would b great .


----------



## USAFtacFANAC (Nov 8, 2013)

walker2013 said:


> What is the best way to get ahold of this guy for some strings for my heli-m ? I have called 2 days in a row and no answer I left a voice mail both times and nothing .i would like to try them but cant wait any longer my bow string is bad and i cant shoot .any help would b great .


I'm pretty sure he is at the ata show, leave him a voice mail, or email. I know once he gets back he will be on the grind for everyone's orders


----------



## walker2013 (Dec 31, 2013)

Ok. I did leave him 2 voice mails so I will just have to hold tight for a day or so .thanks for the info


----------



## Slabbro (Nov 4, 2012)

walker2013 said:


> Ok. I did leave him 2 voice mails so I will just have to hold tight for a day or so .thanks for the info


He has been slammed with orders so he has been a touch behind. Don't worry, the quality is worth waiting a tick for :wink:


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Yep, he's at the ata. He will answer ya back.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

bump


----------



## Slabbro (Nov 4, 2012)

My flo yellow and blacks for the omen showed up today!! Look great Jeremy!!!


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry to the guys that called while we were at ATA, I'll give you a call back tomorrow if you left a message. Sorry for the delay! -jeremy


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

In the coming days we will begin taking all orders through our website http://www.archeryshackstrings.com. Once you click order now it takes you to a secure shopify site allowing you to select sets and pay securely with Paypal or credit card. There is also a money order option. This will help me keep track of orders and keep you updated with tracking info. Check out the site and the "order now" link and let me know what you think! Thanks guys -jeremy


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

bump


----------



## Dema (Nov 18, 2013)

Bump!!


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Morning Bump...The order page looks good Jeremy


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

In the coming days we will begin taking all orders through our website http://www.archeryshackstrings.com. Once you click order now it takes you to a secure shopify site allowing you to select sets and pay securely with Paypal or credit card. There is also a money order option. This will help me keep track of orders and keep you updated with tracking info. Check out the site and the "order now" link and let me know what you think! Thanks guys -jeremy


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

bump.


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Website looks good!!!


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

I'll have my "nose to the grindstone" in the next few days getting all the string orders caught up, shoot me a PM, text, or smoke signal if I can help! -jeremy


----------



## Johncolwell (Nov 7, 2013)

Keep up the great work bud


----------



## Mike Szar (Jun 21, 2013)

Installed my new string and couldn't be happier. Thanks for a quality string at a stellar price. May post a couple photos here.

Mike


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

friday bump


----------



## walker2013 (Dec 31, 2013)

I will have to give u a try next time I think it was just bad timeing when I called u . I just went to the local pro shop and had them put a new string/cable on.


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

Nice website! No rush on my current order since I'm still hunting through Feb.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

night time bump


----------



## rockles (Aug 3, 2012)

Did the Mountain Berry come in?


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Mountain berry is on the stretcher right now


----------



## NoahP1211 (Nov 25, 2013)

Can't wait for my flo Orange with pinstripe black!


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

Can't wait for my red and silver with black pinstripe. Really excited to see how the bcy x compares to the others


----------



## rockles (Aug 3, 2012)

archeryshack said:


> Mountain berry is on the stretcher right now



YeeHaa


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

hollywood88 said:


> Can't wait for my red and silver with black pinstripe. Really excited to see how the bcy x compares to the others


Jeremy did a flo orange and silver with a black pinstripe set for me in bcy x. They look great. The bcy x combined with the quality of Archeryshack strings has performed very well for me.


----------



## PseVXL54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Bump for the best strings on AT


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Mt.Berry in ?....sweet.....................won't be long now 

Rainy morning bump.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

Saturday bump


----------



## USAFtacFANAC (Nov 8, 2013)

Mountain berry and sunset orange please!


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Hawks-Saints game commercial bump :cheers:


----------



## rockles (Aug 3, 2012)

Mine are Flo yellow and Mountain Berry


----------



## spotter45 (Jun 30, 2006)

Ordered up my red white and blues!! Can't wait, from the pics I've seen they will be pretty sweet


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Mt Berry/Black/Purple....to go with my wrist strap (colors kind of grew on me)

View attachment 1850779


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bump...


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

hollywood88 said:


> Can't wait for my red and silver with black pinstripe. Really excited to see how the bcy x compares to the others


Justin, you haven't slung a few w the Slayer? The strings are BCY X.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

BIG bump for you


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Drenalin70 (Apr 17, 2008)

Here are the strings that I got and finally got them on the bow. Great quality and all around great craftsmanship.


----------



## spotter45 (Jun 30, 2006)

Bump for the new week..


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

bump from kgtech


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Morning bump


----------



## Johncolwell (Nov 7, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

Not mine, but some good looking strings Jeremy built....


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

bump


----------



## Johncolwell (Nov 7, 2013)

evening bump


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

Drenalin70 said:


> Here are the strings that I got and finally got them on the bow. Great quality and all around great craftsmanship.


Darn nice looking bow. The man builds a fine set of strings....enjoy!


----------



## Johncolwell (Nov 7, 2013)

get them now perfect time to lace up the bow with a new set of strings and get ready for the spring turkeys


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Morning bump for great strings


----------



## Johncolwell (Nov 7, 2013)

mid morning bump


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

I can't wait for Brownell to get the Fury to Jeremy. That material (36 strands vs 20) in sand/sage/dark brown w clear halo serving....NASTY set on any camo bow.


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

...


----------



## spotter45 (Jun 30, 2006)

Hump day bump.....


----------



## USAFtacFANAC (Nov 8, 2013)

Ya that's a bare shaft at 5 yards splitting paracord, I can do this one after another now because of the consistency of Jeremy's strings.

Thanks again Jeremy, can't wait for that mountain berry and teal


----------



## rockles (Aug 3, 2012)

I got mine today and they look great....thanks Jeremy


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

a bump from kgtech


----------



## Marine Tech (Sep 20, 2013)

got mine today, on the bow and in spec, tomorrow is range night so I can tune and sight in, very nice string, length was spot on


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the positive feedback guys, it is much appreciated! I'll try to get some new color combo pictures posted very soon, trying my best to get caught up. I'm still tinkering with the order website, hopefully once perfected, it will save me some time tracking down order info. I can't express how much I appreciate all the support! -jeremy


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Thirsty Thursday bump.


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bump


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

night time bump


----------



## Johncolwell (Nov 7, 2013)

must have at awesome price


----------



## spotter45 (Jun 30, 2006)

An early morning bump


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Johncolwell (Nov 7, 2013)

back to the top


----------



## E-Force Kid (Jan 31, 2006)

ttt


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

Installed my new string/cable set tonight. Solid construction, ATA and BH dead on with zero adjustments. I'll set the cam timing and idler lean tomorrow but that's expected for a single cam. 

Thanks Jeremy for a great set of threads!


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

bump for some great strings and service


----------



## Johncolwell (Nov 7, 2013)

Top notch guy and product


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

EST evening bump


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

bump


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

love my Archeryshack strings, still no stretch


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

QUOTE=neednew1;1069211421]love my Archeryshack strings, still no stretch[/QUOTE]

Same here my strings haven't moved with plenty of shots through them.


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

I have new string pics to post soon, its been so busy thanks to you guys! I'm trying to get caught up and get my ship time down to 2-3 days. New BCY X colors came in, teal, gold, mountain berry, and I also got some baby blue in BCY Trophy. I made a wrong color string for a Diamond Infinite Edge yesterday, its florescent green and black with black serving. If anyone wants it I'll sell it for $30. It's made of BCY X, and I goofed and made it the wrong color. PM me if you want it, I just hate to see it go to waste. Well, back to the string jig, let me know if I can help! -jeremy


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Pre Sunday Football bump


----------



## gettinold (Oct 23, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

evening bump..


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who is currently supporting us on our field staff! We will take more applications around April/May and add a few more folks. If you are currently on field staff would you send me a email to [email protected] with the subject "current field staff". I had an excel spreadsheet with everyone's info but it was deleted when they changed the hard drive in my laptop this weekend :/ I do have the AT names saved. If you could include in the email your name, AT name, current bow(s) setup, shipping address, and phone # it would help me greatly. Thanks guys! I appreciate the support -Jeremy


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

bump email on the way.


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Morning bump for great strings


----------



## Johncolwell (Nov 7, 2013)

top


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Here's a few...I've got a bunch more to upload soon


----------



## j0em0z (Feb 19, 2013)

tag for future refs


----------



## Dema (Nov 18, 2013)

Bump for killer strings!


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

bump for the shack.


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Looking good with them pinstripes 





bump


----------



## Jesse Schultz (Sep 11, 2013)

I sent you a text will call tomorrow


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

bump for you


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Morning bump...Got another set of Archeryshack strings inbound for an Energy 35, can't wait.


----------



## spotter45 (Jun 30, 2006)

Just got the word my string set hit the mail today. Can't wait to lace up the spyder 34!! 
Thanks Jeremy


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

I really like the red /silver w black pinstripe...BCY X?


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

elcid99 said:


> I really like the red /silver w black pinstripe...BCY X?
> View attachment 1858932


Yep red/silver with black pinstripe bcy x. I tried texting you back about them Jamie but my phone is pretty much fried


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

Justin, that is a pretty set right there. A little jealous!


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

bump it up.


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

My 10 year old shot his first Junior Olympic shoot this weekend, did very well if I do say so myself. At the start of the shoot he said he wanted to shoot Archeryshack strings just like me. Well Jeremy is working on a set of blue/flo green strings for his Bear Apprentice 2. To say he is excited is an understatement. Thanks again Jeremy.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

a bump for the shack


----------



## Johncolwell (Nov 7, 2013)

Bump it up


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

bump


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

bump


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Thirsty Thursday evening bump


----------



## Johncolwell (Nov 7, 2013)

to the top


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

does any one have a pic of black/silver with white pin stripes?
i think i'm going to go with the urban camo color for my e-35 (ap snow)


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Morning bump for the shack


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

bump for the shack


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

kgtech said:


> does any one have a pic of black/silver with white pin stripes?
> i think i'm going to go with the urban camo color for my e-35 (ap snow)


bump


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

morning bump


----------



## Johncolwell (Nov 7, 2013)

Top for the shack


----------



## spotter45 (Jun 30, 2006)

Weekend bump!!


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Snowing again....bump

http://youtu.be/rr24jjBrRf8 2-doe yesterday behind house.


----------



## Angler62002 (Mar 2, 2010)

Bump for a good guy


----------



## Slabbro (Nov 4, 2012)

Finally got the new threads on! Digging the yellow against all the grays and black. Great job as always .


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

bump


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Back to the top in the A.M.


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

Jeremy built these for a soon to be up for trade/sale Halo Extreme....


----------



## Slabbro (Nov 4, 2012)

elcid99 said:


> View attachment 1863479
> 
> 
> Jeremy built these for a soon to be up for trade/sale Halo Extreme....


Nice!


----------



## Johncolwell (Nov 7, 2013)

Bump for the shack


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Slabbro said:


> View attachment 1863173
> 
> 
> Finally got the new threads on! Digging the yellow against all the grays and black. Great job as always .
> View attachment 1863175


Looks good....but my Steeler fan huntin' buddy would never let me hear the end of it :wink:


----------



## Slabbro (Nov 4, 2012)

Skunkworkx said:


> Looks good....but my Steeler fan huntin' buddy would never let me hear the end of it :wink:


Never thought of that!! Haha


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## spotter45 (Jun 30, 2006)

Just pulled my custom strings from Jeremy outta the mailbox ... Now to get time to lace up the spyder 34
Thanks Jeremy they look amazing!!!!


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump....mine are in the mail :cheers:


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

Good looking strings all around!

What's a good pinstripe color for royal blue/flo. green strings? I generally get clear or black serving on the ends and black shooting serving.


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

JPR79 said:


> Good looking strings all around!
> 
> What's a good pinstripe color for royal blue/flo. green strings? I generally get clear or black serving on the ends and black shooting serving.


I think a white pinstripe would look sharp.


----------



## NoahP1211 (Nov 25, 2013)

I ordered mine on Jan. 8. I've been trying to keep patient, but shouldn't I have them by now?


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

NoahP1211 said:


> I ordered mine on Jan. 8. I've been trying to keep patient, but shouldn't I have them by now?


I would just give him a call. I bet he would gladly let you know whats going on with them. The last time I spoke with him he did mention being swamped with orders. Pm me if you need his number.


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

J got a little behind on orders due to the ATA show....shouldn't be long now.


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

NoahP1211 said:


> I ordered mine on Jan. 8. I've been trying to keep patient, but shouldn't I have them by now?


I have it down as shipped in my order management system but just spent 20 minutes looking for a tracking # with no luck. I will make you a new set asap, it looks like I dropped the ball somehow. Sorry my friend!


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

JPR79 said:


> Good looking strings all around!
> 
> What's a good pinstripe color for royal blue/flo. green strings? I generally get clear or black serving on the ends and black shooting serving.


Usually two light colors with a dark pin or two dark with a light look nice. I think white or black would be nice


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

The website http://www.archeryshackstrings.com is now 100% up and running. It allows you to pay with Paypal or Credit card securely and send order status info automatically via email. I will be adding pictures to the site in the coming days and it should streamline orders better than straight through Paypal. I deeply appreciate the support from you guys and value the friendships I've made on here. Let me know if I can help! -jeremy


----------



## NoahP1211 (Nov 25, 2013)

Oldpro said:


> Better late than never! Some of us OLDER ARCHERS  take a bit longer to get it. Seems that there are some familiar names here. Imagine that. Looking forward to intelligent conversation.


No problem thanks for finding and resolving the issue, can't wait to get them.


----------



## NoahP1211 (Nov 25, 2013)

archeryshack said:


> I have it down as shipped in my order management system but just spent 20 minutes looking for a tracking # with no luck. I will make you a new set asap, it looks like I dropped the ball somehow. Sorry my friend!


No problem, thanks for finding and resolving the issue, I appreciate it.


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## Dema (Nov 18, 2013)

Love my strings! Got a customer for life!


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice looking rig!


----------



## USAFtacFANAC (Nov 8, 2013)

Hey Jeremy, I sent a text to your work phone, if I need to I'll send another

Really glad that business is booming for you


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

bump


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

bump


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Got my new threads and idler wheel....buzz is gone and I'm liking the colors (Mt.Berry/Purple/Black)

View attachment 1867181
View attachment 1867182
View attachment 1867183





Bump


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

Skunkworkx said:


> Got my new threads and idler wheel....buzz is gone and I'm liking the colors (Mt.Berry/Purple/Black)
> 
> View attachment 1867181
> View attachment 1867182
> ...


Those look great. Is that a mathews lx?


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes sir


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

Skunkworkx said:


> Yes sir


The good old trusty lx. I robinhooded more arrows with that bow than with any other. Its what originally made me switch to pin nocks lol. They are one hell of a good shooting bow. The strings look great on it too.


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

I got it cheap from one of the bosses where I work...7-10 months old and he had a shoulder injury and sold the bow CHEAP...I was all over it after a few shots in the parking lot. 

It is a sweet shooter, I agree....should be even better with ArcheryShack strings :cheers:


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

I sold the fire out of the LX the year it came out, very nice bow!


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

bump it up.


----------



## BobbyS413 (Aug 19, 2012)

Bump for quality


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

bump


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

Archeryshack -Worldwide....strings built by Jeremy for a customer's Dominator Pro (one of the baddest bows made).....in SPAIN!


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Lots of international orders lately, and lots of arrow orders. Ill try to get more pics posted soon. We had 1" of snow here on Tuesday night and everything shut down for two days...We have some new products coming soon, I think you guys will like them. Text me if I can help! 864-735-8484


----------



## BobbyS413 (Aug 19, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Johncolwell (Nov 7, 2013)

Top for tha mornin


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

archeryshack said:


> Lots of international orders lately, and lots of arrow orders. Ill try to get more pics posted soon. We had 1" of snow here on Tuesday night and everything shut down for two days...We have some new products coming soon, I think you guys will like them. Text me if I can help! 864-735-8484


Staff get insider info on new stuff???


----------



## gmchiryder (Dec 28, 2004)

Any additional charge for halo serving?


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

archeryshack said:


> Lots of international orders lately, and lots of arrow orders. Ill try to get more pics posted soon. We had 1" of snow here on Tuesday night and everything shut down for two days...We have some new products coming soon, I think you guys will like them. Text me if I can help! 864-735-8484


Amazing what an inch of snow can do in the wrong place.

60*in Alaska and 32*in Orlando, FL  What gives ?

Bump.


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## BobbyS413 (Aug 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## USAFtacFANAC (Nov 8, 2013)

I see a special set of mt berry and real haha

Can't wait, but worth it, love the red white and blue set,
Merica!


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

I think Jeremy is going to list a bad ass bow he tuned & put new strings on for trade or sale....a little taste of what is to come-


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

elcid99 said:


> I think Jeremy is going to list a bad ass bow he tuned & put new strings on for trade or sale....a little taste of what is to come-
> 
> View attachment 1870702
> 
> ...


2013 Maitland Halo Extreme ATA 30, 28-28.75 DL, 70# DW... adjusted IBO exceeds listed 330 fps. Awesome condition w the usual scratch where the rest or sight once was +
NEW BCY Trophy Baby Blue / Royal Blue (just a few arrows put through it by Jeremy)
+ 
Archeryshack tuned...

definately worth every penny he will list the bow for....also open to trade offers.....

Strings 









Bow


----------



## mizzo29 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ordered a set yesterday for my sons bow for his bday. Can't wait to get them and see how excited he is gonna be. Jeremy was a pleasure he responded quick to my Pms.


----------



## BobbyS413 (Aug 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey guys, Maitland Halo Extreme for sale/for trade in the classifieds here:http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2182226&p=1069352667#post1069352667





elcid99 said:


> 2013 Maitland Halo Extreme ATA 30, 28-28.75 DL, 70# DW... adjusted IBO exceeds listed 330 fps. Awesome condition w the usual scratch where the rest or sight once was +
> NEW BCY Trophy Baby Blue / Royal Blue (just a few arrows put through it by Jeremy)
> +
> Archeryshack tuned...
> ...


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

archeryshack said:


> Hey guys, Maitland Halo Extreme for sale/for trade in the classifieds here:http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2182226&p=1069352667#post1069352667


Darn good looking bow!


----------



## BobbyS413 (Aug 19, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

LOL 

My daughter flipped over the Flo Pink/Flo Green. Guess I know what I'll be getting her.


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## Johncolwell (Nov 7, 2013)

morning bump


----------



## USAFtacFANAC (Nov 8, 2013)

Bad Arkansas weather bump


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

To da top


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

archeryshack said:


> Hey guys, Maitland Halo Extreme for sale/for trade in the classifieds here:http://www.archerytalk.comvb/showthread.php?t=2182226&p=1069352667#post1069352667


Boys & Girls, how about a little help selling/trading a bow for Jeremy....bump her up!


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

This one is a shooter!


----------



## BobbyS413 (Aug 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## j.evans2010 (Nov 24, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

I have enough brown & red left over in 8190 to make about 4-5 sets...If anyone wants those colors with black serving I'll do them for $40 to use up the rest of the 8190. These sets sold last year for $48. PM me if I can help! -jeremy


----------



## BobbyS413 (Aug 19, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

archeryshack said:


> I have enough brown & red left over in 8190 to make about 4-5 sets...If anyone wants those colors with black serving I'll do them for $40 to use up the rest of the 8190. These sets sold last year for $48. PM me if I can help! -jeremy


Great price!!


----------



## NoahP1211 (Nov 25, 2013)

Saw my set in the pictures, shouldn't be long now ,I imagine.


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

TTT for Archeryshack


----------



## BobbyS413 (Aug 19, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Johncolwell (Nov 7, 2013)

top


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

j.evans2010...I need to see a bad [email protected]@ bow w some Archeryshack strings-bad day...since you have the baddest of all, IMO (Dominator 3D).....post up my man!


----------



## Just1More (Feb 4, 2014)

pm sent...


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

I occasionally have folks tell me to use any color.....what colors would you guys like to see?



P.S. Thanks for the orders, I have slept about 6 hours this week....strings, strings, strings...and beyond!


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

archeryshack said:


> I occasionally have folks tell me to use any color.....what colors would you guys like to see?
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Thanks for the orders, I have slept about 6 hours this week....strings, strings, strings...and beyond!


Orange/White w double purple pinstripe....Clemson fans & guys w orange target bows will love it ...I, however, as a HUGE Gamecock fan will vomit!!!!! Still, the strings will look pretty sick


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

Bump for great strings


----------



## BobbyS413 (Aug 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

Just got my new set installed on my carbon knight and boy do they look great. Here are a couple pics.





























For the tapatalk people.


----------



## BobbyS413 (Aug 19, 2012)

bump


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

You didn't reply to my request for some Pickens County Tater threads....haha . Seriously, people might dig a white/orange double purple pin....purple/orange double white...you know I hate to say it, but they would look cool.




archeryshack said:


> I occasionally have folks tell me to use any color.....what colors would you guys like to see?
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Thanks for the orders, I have slept about 6 hours this week....strings, strings, strings...and beyond!


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

So how much are the string sets now? Still 40?


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

mccoppinb said:


> So how much are the string sets now? Still 40?


Dynaflite 97/8125 according to his other thread is still $40. Also look up a few posts and you will see some deals on 8190. Pm archeryshack for all the details. Have fun shooting......lazy


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

The 8125 sets are still $40 yes sir


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Installed a set of flo green/blue Archeryshack strings on my sons Bear Apprentice II yesterday. One very happy 10 year old here. Thanks Jeremy.


----------



## bigperm8 (Aug 8, 2013)

ttt


----------



## Johncolwell (Nov 7, 2013)

up for great strings


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)




----------



## mizzo29 (Jan 12, 2011)

jmpk said:


> Installed a set of flo green/blue Archeryshack strings on my sons Bear Apprentice II yesterday. One very happy 10 year old here. Thanks Jeremy.


Waiting on a set for my sons apprentice 2 in red and black with red serving gonna be one happy 7 year old in 6 days.


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## Johncolwell (Nov 7, 2013)

sick at home bump


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok Jeremy. The saga has ended...lol. These are great. Love the solid colors. Red with black serving on strings and cables. Black with red serving on smaller cam lean cables. Still have to tune it this week but shot 30 thru it and no peep movement.


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Very good! Next time around your neck of the woods I'd like to shoot that thing  I haven't shot a High Country in several years now


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

archeryshack said:


> Very good! Next time around your neck of the woods I'd like to shoot that thing  I haven't shot a High Country in several years now


Sounds good to me...


----------



## BobbyS413 (Aug 19, 2012)

bump


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## BobbyS413 (Aug 19, 2012)

bump for great strings


----------



## SoonerStatesman (Oct 1, 2013)

Bump for some awesome strings!


----------



## BobbyS413 (Aug 19, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bump


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

Strings came in today and awesome job as usual Jeremy. And thanks for that 2nd string free of charge for my stupidity. I'll be putting the peep and everything else on tomorrow. I got everything into spec and can't wait to shoot


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

Okay, these may be as good as a set can get...whomever owns these, congrats!









Awesome work Jeremy...Black double PS Mt Berry/White


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

We have had heavy snow/ice in upstate SC for the past few days, something we are not used to. The mail hasn't ran in 2 days, and by the looks of it probably won't run today either. UPS also hasn't been by since Monday, all that to say this... strings may have a few day longer delay until the mail lady can get here. At the moment we have power, but its been sketchy, phones have also been an issue. If you call and can't reach us a PM here or email should get through. Hopefully this weather will go away by tomorrow afternoon. Sorry for the delay my friends. -jeremy


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Outside the front door of the shop


----------



## BobbyS413 (Aug 19, 2012)

ttt


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

Yep, Columbia/Lexington, SC ....iced in since Tuesday. Folks from out west or above the M-D line are laughing, but this crap shuts South Carolina down.


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

And here is the finished bow. First time I've ever restrung a bow myself. Looks pretty good I think. Thanks for awesome strings Jeremy I'll be ordering a set for my wife soon.


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## BobbyS413 (Aug 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## kzoohunter (Dec 24, 2009)

Good Looking strings! I'll Be In Touch!


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

I really want to see a pic of the bow w these archeryshack strings on it.......


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## USAFtacFANAC (Nov 8, 2013)

New strings on my charger, I get compliments 24/7, keep up the work.
I hate that I can get long use out of your stings cuz I always want new colors, but this mt berry and tael is the bomb


----------



## BobbyS413 (Aug 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

Check out the two brand New Mathews
Helim/Heli-m bows Jeremy is selling for 30% off MSRP..

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2193614.


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## BobbyS413 (Aug 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## SMSgt Rhino (Jan 26, 2009)

Have 2013 Spyder 30, do you install the speed knocks such as on the fuse strings that come on the boy?


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

I can get the ole boy just like from factory, just stick me a note in the order details


----------



## SMSgt Rhino (Jan 26, 2009)

I'll call tomorrow around 1600 to rub cranium's. I'm stationed at Shaw, work on few bows for the base personnel/local's. Some of us are in need of new strings, mostly Mathews and Hoyt bows. Dealers in a 50 mile radius have been lacking in quality strings and only pushing the big boys stuff now.


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm coming right past shaw the weekend of March 15-16. I'd be happy to drop off some sets! I'm teaching tomorrow (surgical technology) until around 1800, just let me know how I can help!


----------



## SMSgt Rhino (Jan 26, 2009)

Rock On!


----------



## SMSgt Rhino (Jan 26, 2009)

SMSgt Rhino said:


> Rock On!


Sent a p.m.


----------



## Johncolwell (Nov 7, 2013)

top


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

Check out the Mathews bows Jeremy has up for sale. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2193614


----------



## j.evans2010 (Nov 24, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ttt. Will be ordering some strings for my katera xl i just picked up once i figure what color im redoing the bow in. Will also be sending you an email about my wife wanting to join your staff


----------



## USAFtacFANAC (Nov 8, 2013)

Thursday morning bump for threads that don't disappoint


----------



## Dema (Nov 18, 2013)

Bump for Awesomeness! just picked up another set last night!


----------



## BobbyS413 (Aug 19, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## booone0 (Nov 30, 2013)

Sent my old bow out for strings and some adjustment. Can't wait to get it back!


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Working on it this weekend 

"Sent my old bow out for strings and some adjustment. Can't wait to get it back!"


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

I've got the website rolling, please make all string/tuning orders through: http://www.archeryshackstrings.com

I'm going to quit taking orders via telephone, all orders will go via website to help with tracking, details, etc


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## booone0 (Nov 30, 2013)

archeryshack said:


> Working on it this weekend
> 
> "Sent my old bow out for strings and some adjustment. Can't wait to get it back!"


Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## BobbyS413 (Aug 19, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Back up top


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bump


----------



## BobbyS413 (Aug 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bump for awesome strings.


----------



## Angler62002 (Mar 2, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## BobbyS413 (Aug 19, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## BobbyS413 (Aug 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

What color combo's do y'all want to see?


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Like to see some purple combos. Ordering a bow friday to setup for 3d. All black but thinking purple would look good.


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

lazyhubby70 said:


> Like to see some purple combos. Ordering a bow friday to setup for 3d. All black but thinking purple would look good.


Jeremy, do it tater style (purple & orange).


----------



## BobbyS413 (Aug 19, 2012)

archeryshack said:


> What color combo's do y'all want to see?


I'm thinking some flo yellow and flo purple.....LSU


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

elcid99 said:


> Jeremy, do it tater style (purple & orange).


On Atkins diet. Can't have taters


----------



## USAFtacFANAC (Nov 8, 2013)

I've seen purple and flo green, it's pretty good lookin


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

lazyhubby70 said:


> On Atkins diet. Can't have taters


Haha...tater is what we call a Clemson fan down here....orange/
White/Purple....

Jeremy has built many a set of chicken strings for me...red/black/white-GAMECOCKS!


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

elcid99 said:


> Haha...tater is what we call a Clemson fan down here....orange/
> White/Purple....
> 
> Jeremy has built many a set of chicken strings for me...red/black/white-GAMECOCKS!


Then i need orange and white!!! GO VOLS!!!


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

i'm back guys. pc was in the shop. bump for ya


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

archeryshack said:


> What color combo's do y'all want to see?


Actually, silver/black w double flo green pinstripes for this .....


----------



## Angler62002 (Mar 2, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Just a heads up...we are running about 2 weeks behind (its in my signature) people have been getting huffy because strings aren't shipping in a few days. If you can't wait 14 days, try one of the "big boys". Quality takes time and I prefer that over mass produced stuff any day of the week. I have two options, keep my prices the same and extremely reasonable with a wait or triple the price to lower the volume and ship quicker. Sorry for the rant, I get about 20 calls/messages a day asking about strings that were ordered a day or two ago and I try to respond in a timely manner but I also have to make strings and keep things rolling around the shop. Sorry for the rant, and I truly appreciate the folks that allow us to make their strings. Holler if I can help! -Jeremy


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

No rush on mine Jeremy... I can wait for quality! I'm taking a week or two off shooting anyway to work on yardage judging. Besides pre-stretched from you means they won't stretch on my rig!


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

I have a new shipment of Brownell fury in  Black, red, grey, flo org, flo green, and flo yellow. This material has really impressed me so far, very smooth finish with zero stretch. Let me know if anybody needs a set $65/set archeryshackstrings.com.


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

archeryshack said:


> Just a heads up...we are running about 2 weeks behind (its in my signature) people have been getting huffy because strings aren't shipping in a few days. If you can't wait 14 days, try one of the "big boys". Quality takes time and I prefer that over mass produced stuff any day of the week. I have two options, keep my prices the same and extremely reasonable with a wait or triple the price to lower the volume and ship quicker. Sorry for the rant, I get about 20 calls/messages a day asking about strings that were ordered a day or two ago and I try to respond in a timely manner but I also have to make strings and keep things rolling around the shop. Sorry for the rant, and I truly appreciate the folks that allow us to make their strings. Holler if I can help! -Jeremy


Need a snickers???


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

How bright are the colors on the fury? I've had some brownell strings in the past that were kinda dull looking compared to the bcy. And just a heads up Jeremy, be prepared for a fairly large order from me. I've got several bows in my arsenal begging for a quality string set


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

archeryshack said:


> I have a new shipment of Brownell fury in  Black, red, grey, flo org, flo green, and flo yellow. This material has really impressed me so far, very smooth finish with zero stretch. Let me know if anybody needs a set $65/set archeryshackstrings.com.


Did you get any color for Rhino in by chance?


----------



## booone0 (Nov 30, 2013)

When you get a chance, could you please give a rough estimate on how long my bow will be? I am in no rush nor am I getting impatient, just wondering if it'll be delayed. Thank you!


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Jim, I think I should snap into a slim Jim

No rhino colors yet 

Booone0 should head your way in the next 3 days, stretching strings as we speak

The fury is a duller florescent color than x, but nice stuff


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

No worries I'll be happy with black and grey.


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

archeryshack said:


> Jim, I think I should snap into a slim Jim


Ummmmmm.....do you know what I call slim jim....feeling awkward.....


----------



## booone0 (Nov 30, 2013)

archeryshack said:


> Jim, I think I should snap into a slim Jim
> 
> No rhino colors yet
> 
> ...


Thanks!

And for anyone considering an order.. Just want to put it out there, Jeremy has always been extremely prompt in communications. Earlier this year I sent an inquiry for a price quote. He responded within hours, and apologized for taking so long - no apology was necessary. Can't speak for the product yet, but customer service/communication is top notch.


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Jim, I can't stop laughing..thanks! I needed that

Booone0,
Thanks for the compliments my friend!


----------



## Johncolwell (Nov 7, 2013)

Top for great strings


----------



## BowElkStalker (Sep 4, 2012)

worth the wait, everybody loves my daughters strings on her Diamond Atomic!


----------



## BobbyS413 (Aug 19, 2012)

ttt


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

elcid99 said:


> Check out the Mathews bows Jeremy has up for sale.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2193614


Bump up or buy my manJeremy's bows ...never shot Helims for 700!!


----------



## carr (Dec 15, 2010)

No hurry here Jeremy snow won't be melting anytime soon.Sent you money order today.


----------



## Panthers71 (Aug 12, 2012)

I ordered a set in brownell fury all flo. Yellow for my omen Monday, cnt wait to get them


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Carr: Thanks my friend!

Panthers71: Working on them tomorrow 


Check us out on Facbook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Archeryshack/162353422677


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

bump for you


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## Panthers71 (Aug 12, 2012)

bump


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

Great strings built by an even better guy. Archeryshack has great deals on arrows & if you need your bow tuned - he will get it right for you.


----------



## BobbyS413 (Aug 19, 2012)

Just got my creed all set up with Archeryshack strings, best strings made. Thanks Jeremy for some awesome strings


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

bump ya!!


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Back up top


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Panthers71 (Aug 12, 2012)

Bump it up


----------



## huntergm1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks Jeremy, the strings look great! My son loves them. I wish the picture would do them justice, the black and blue really pop!


----------



## water tech (Dec 16, 2013)

Got my strings order today .


----------



## BobbyS413 (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks Jeremy


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

bump


----------



## BobbyS413 (Aug 19, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## USAFtacFANAC (Nov 8, 2013)

Bump, get them if you haven't tried them already


----------



## BobbyS413 (Aug 19, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## redneck_pf (Aug 27, 2009)

Let's bump this up!


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

going to buy another set from Jeremy. The man can flat build strings!


----------



## BobbyS413 (Aug 19, 2012)

bump


----------



## Johncolwell (Nov 7, 2013)

top


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

Got 5 more sets on the way. Im working on an Archeryshack arsenal


----------



## Panthers71 (Aug 12, 2012)

bump it up


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Angler62002 (Mar 2, 2010)

Bump


----------



## USAFtacFANAC (Nov 8, 2013)

Bump!


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

Folks, help me pick my next set.. I am not keeping the flo green theme. 2013 Nemesis 36 (yeah ATA + 1" Machined aluminum bracket for cable rod)....


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

Jeremy, don't even suggest purple, orange, or pink!


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

hollywood88 said:


> Got 5 more sets on the way. Im working on an Archeryshack arsenal


Justin doesn't mess around - great guy & one of the most most humble guys you will meet, but I'll tell everyone....the dude is a a darn world champion, can't count the # of State Championships (in a archery crazy State.), or records he holds....also, a master bow builder & good friend.

You think he would shoot average strings? Heck No!!!!


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

bump


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

elcid99 said:


> Folks, help me pick my next set.. I am not keeping the flo green theme. 2013 Nemesis 36 (yeah ATA + 1" Machined aluminum bracket for cable rod)....
> View attachment 1900452
> 
> 
> View attachment 1900453


Hmmmmmm....what was the colors you recommended for me....something about a tater...


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

lazyhubby70 said:


> Hmmmmmm....what was the colors you recommended for me....something about a tater...


Haha...Pro Tater Hater here...think I am going metalic silver (cup) metallic bronze (bourbon) & green pinstripe (mint) guess what she will be called! Hint > Kentuckey Derby


----------



## BobbyS413 (Aug 19, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Slabbro (Nov 4, 2012)

Bump for a great string builder!!


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## Dema (Nov 18, 2013)

I still get nothing but great comments about my strings and how much it sets the rest of the bow off! i cant wait for my new string for my re curve. Get the wife out of the house and shoot!


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

Jeremy may need to set up a payment plan & I expect him to take a month + to build my stings, but no one will have ever seen a set like them. Not saying everyone will like them, but they will be FREAKY as heck.


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

elcid99 said:


> Justin doesn't mess around - great guy & one of the most most humble guys you will meet, but I'll tell everyone....the dude is a a darn world champion, can't count the # of State Championships (in a archery crazy State.), or records he holds....also, a master bow builder & good friend.
> 
> You think he would shoot average strings? Heck No!!!!


thanks Jamie. I can't wait to see how i do with my New bhfs rig and archery shack strings. Guess we will see how a 5 year old hunting bow holds up against the New target rigs


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

hollywood88 said:


> thanks Jamie. I can't wait to see how i do with my New bhfs rig and archery shack strings. Guess we will see how a 5 year old hunting bow holds up against the New target rigs


Justin, I am flat LMAO! Depends on who is driving the ship & you have driven it before. You would bust those boys butts w a Franken-whatever the heck you are shooting w your glasses on & clothes off w a ARCHERYSHACK tattoo on you [email protected]@!!!! Yeah, world frickn' champ who shoots w glasses- come on ray-ban, Maui Jim, or Costa...get into the archery game & sponsor my man!


----------



## carr (Dec 15, 2010)

Received my strings yesterday and installed them today.Jeremy you did outstanding on them absolutely love the blue serving with the blue and yellow string.

I will be ordering a set for my HCA X10 soon.


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## BobbyS413 (Aug 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

How are you guys doing on order time?

I'm at the 2 week mark today, and have a 3D shoot this coming weekend... just curious if I should bother installing my new peep in my current string, or if I should wait.


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

I actually got them finished this evening, they will head out in the morning




JPR79 said:


> How are you guys doing on order time?
> 
> I'm at the 2 week mark today, and have a 3D shoot this coming weekend... just curious if I should bother installing my new peep in my current string, or if I should wait.


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

archeryshack said:


> I actually got them finished this evening, they will head out in the morning


Awesome, thanks Jeremy! I can't wait to try them!


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

I have to say, the Brownell Fury material is becoming a quick favorite of mine. The smaller strand diameter seems to give it tons of stability and the material itself is super slick and not over waxed like some others tend to be. The colors aren't quite as bright as BCY X, which may be a deal breaker for some. I will try to get some pictures posted soon, so much going on lately....sorry for not posting any on here lately. I can't say enough how thankful I am for everyone's support! I now have my cousin helping me with strings, I still do the layout and he is doing some serving. I put him through the ringer to make sure his quality is awesome  Hopefully this will speed us up a bit and maybe cut our ship time in half very soon. As always, if you have any feedback, idea's, or thoughts feel free to PM me! One thought I am throwing around is adding a "rush" option to the website...for an extra $30 your strings ship within 2 days, priority mail with tracking info...how do you guys think this would go over? Thanks again for everything! -jeremy


----------



## Panthers71 (Aug 12, 2012)

To me it's a good option yes, but it may over do you. Cuz more and more people may do it. That's just me. I would let people know you can do it though, because it can help people, which in rerun would help you with buissness.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

I just posted a review of these strings yesterday. Look it up if you want details.

So far I am VERY happy with them.


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

checking in to see how things are going. hopefully i havent overloaded jeremy's brain with one off string specs lol. phone went flat on me so ill have to keep an eye out on the computer. cant wait to see some pics of the color combos i odered


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

Bump for great strings


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

NEW THREADS FOR NEMESIS 35
BROWNELL FURY
SILVER
CAMO (SAND/SAGE/IVORY/DARK BROWN)
BRONZE
WITH
FLO GREEN OR RED PINSTRIPES....

THOUGHTS?

Jeremy will have a super time building these....haha!


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

hollywood88 said:


> checking in to see how things are going. hopefully i havent overloaded jeremy's brain with one off string specs lol. phone went flat on me so ill have to keep an eye out on the computer. cant wait to see some pics of the color combos i odered


I was worried about you
bud. Glad it was just your phone.


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

yep. screen went out on it. gotta get a new one but we didnt have hardly any selection at our walmart, gonna check a few more locations


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Got a few of your sets on the stretchers this morning Hollywood


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

archeryshack said:


> Got a few of your sets on the stretchers this morning Hollywood


Too funny. My man doesn't have enough stretchers for all the darn strings Justin ordered!


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Yep....10 stretchers...15 pc. :/


----------



## USAFtacFANAC (Nov 8, 2013)

archeryshack said:


> Yep....10 stretchers...15 pc. :/


Haha but this means business is good! Keep it up, still praying I get my faktor this summer so I can throw a color combo on that I saw a couple posts ago


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

USAFtacFANAC said:


> Haha but this means business is good! Keep it up, still praying I get my faktor this summer so I can throw a color combo on that I saw a couple posts ago


Indeed! The Faktor would look smooth w/ those threads


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

elcid99 said:


> NEW THREADS FOR NEMESIS 35
> BROWNELL FURY
> SILVER
> CAMO (SAND/SAGE/IVORY/DARK BROWN)
> ...


Getting dizzy trying to picture this


----------



## buckshwacker (May 24, 2010)

Anyone else get grief from their local shop about putting these strings on? Almost like talking u out of them or trying to down talk them ? Not sure what to think . I'm not seeing any negative on these strings what so ever and Jeremy has been extremely accommodating but I've had two different shops try to tell me they're not quality strings??? Getting very aggravated


----------



## buckshwacker (May 24, 2010)

This is in no way a slam on archeryshack strings . Just trying to get sum feedback on what others have had to deal with


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

buckshwacker said:


> Anyone else get grief from their local shop about putting these strings on? Almost like talking u out of them or trying to down talk them ? Not sure what to think . I'm not seeing any negative on these strings what so ever and Jeremy has been extremely accommodating but I've had two different shops try to tell me they're not quality strings??? Getting very aggravated



First, ask yourself why they might say this...possible agenda? If they sell strings, obviously they want you to buy the ones in their shop. Second, what material did you choose? BCY X, Trophy, 8190, or Brownell Fury? All are quality threads. Finally, are they questioning the builder? If so, they are full of crap. 

Some of us have owned 6+ sets, while one guy (a world champion) just ordered 6 sets at one time. Now, why would he order 6 of Jeremy's threads at once? Because he already owns at least 3-5 sets & thinks they are darn good.

I am not ripping you, but pointing out that these shops want your money & they aren't making it by merely putting on your strings.

Oh, do these shops sell proline, vapor trail, or another string that they keep in stock (i.e., NOT CUSTOM strings)?


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

buckshwacker said:


> Anyone else get grief from their local shop about putting these strings on? Almost like talking u out of them or trying to down talk them ? Not sure what to think . I'm not seeing any negative on these strings what so ever and Jeremy has been extremely accommodating but I've had two different shops try to tell me they're not quality strings??? Getting very aggravated


Well, I'm really liking mine. I have posted a review out here.

Once my shop gets up and running I'll be using his strings exclusively.


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

Okay, you bought a set of custom BCY X strings built by Jeremy. Well, I too have BCY X archeryshack strings (as well as Trophy, 8190, & Fury is coming).

So, you own the best string material BCY makes - this is the truth.


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

buckshwacker said:


> Anyone else get grief from their local shop about putting these strings on? Almost like talking u out of them or trying to down talk them ? Not sure what to think . I'm not seeing any negative on these strings what so ever and Jeremy has been extremely accommodating but I've had two different shops try to tell me they're not quality strings??? Getting very aggravated


 I'm running Archeryshack strings on my E32, E35, sons Apprentice II and I'm waiting on a set of Jeremies strings for my Elite Hunter. I've got plenty of shots through his string with no peep movement, fraying or stretching. I get that they may get a case of the ***** since you didn't purchase the strings they carry, that's how they stay in business. But don't badmouth Archeryshack stuff if they don't sell it. Charge a couple of extra dollars more for install without all the games. Have your strings installed with confidence, they are high quality.


----------



## buckshwacker (May 24, 2010)

I know why they're doin it . I'm not an idiot. Yes they sell vapor trails and yes they'd rather sell me their "brand" and make the money as for me to bring my own in. This is all common sense stuff. My question is if anyone else's shop has gave them grief. I'm not unhappy with the strings . I told the shop to put them on regardless of how they felt . I'm just aggravated that I've had 2 local shops give me bs over them . Ive used these guys for yrs with no trouble but I'm fixing to go to a 3rd shop ive done a small amount of business with after this job is done. I love the strings and Jeremy's customer service is literally second to NONE. Great guy. And I will buy more from him. Just if others have had this problem and wat they said to stifle the shop owners.


----------



## buckshwacker (May 24, 2010)

jmpk said:


> I'm running Archeryshack strings on my E32, E35, sons Apprentice II and I'm waiting on a set of Jeremies strings for my Elite Hunter. I've got plenty of shots through his string with no peep movement, fraying or stretching. I get that they may get a case of the ***** since you didn't purchase the strings they carry, that's how they stay in business. But don't badmouth Archeryshack stuff if they don't sell it. Charge a couple of extra dollars more for install without all the games. Have your strings installed with confidence, they are high quality.


And your exactly right ! I even told him I'd pay a bit more for the string swap then normal because of this . As well as my wife was fixing to order a very expensive pink sight from his catolog when another local shop has it in stock to b loyal to him and help make a few more bucks. I guess I'm just venting more than anything . He said some pretty nasty stuff p.o.'d me .


----------



## buckshwacker (May 24, 2010)

I've shot bows since I was 13yrs old and I'm 34 now and have never seen the attitude that I've seen lately . And I've spent big money with these shops .


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

Sounds like you might want to buy a bow press. Times must be tough for those shops.

I bet someone in SW Missouri owns a shop & will help you out.


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

buckshwacker said:


> I know why they're doin it . I'm not an idiot. Yes they sell vapor trails and yes they'd rather sell me their "brand" and make the money as for me to bring my own in. This is all common sense stuff. My question is if anyone else's shop has gave them grief. I'm not unhappy with the strings . I told the shop to put them on regardless of how they felt . I'm just aggravated that I've had 2 local shops give me bs over them . Ive used these guys for yrs with no trouble but I'm fixing to go to a 3rd shop ive done a small amount of business with after this job is done. I love the strings and Jeremy's customer service is literally second to NONE. Great guy. And I will buy more from him. Just if others have had this problem and wat they said to stifle the shop owners.


 I wasn't implying anything about you with my response. It may be worth continuing to go to the shop your with right now just so you can keep reminding him how good those nasty strings he installed on your bow are...lol. Good luck and let us know how you like the strings.


----------



## buckshwacker (May 24, 2010)

jmpk said:


> I wasn't implying anything about you with my response. It may be worth continuing to go to the shop your with right now just so you can keep reminding him how good those nasty strings he installed on your bow are...lol. Good luck and let us know how you like the strings.


Sorry man. And like was back . I'm not trying to b a jerk to anyone. Its just frustrating . This shops always been straight shooters with me. But I've always bought whatever needed installed or attention from them so.........


----------



## buckshwacker (May 24, 2010)

I shouldve never posted this on Jeremy's thread to begin with . It was just a question out of frustration. I don't want it to b misconstrued as a slam on him or his products. If I could delete it I would. Should've started my own thread to vent. My applologies to all involved


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

Tell them this: the Brownell VTX (Xcell) VT uses is clearly better than BCY X you have, but you are curious...why does VT use this 2006 Brownell material when at least 2 superior brownell string materials have come out since then- Rhino & Fury. Well, you will be banned, but they will look like the jerks they are trying to sell crap strings for more $ than a set Jesus put together. Just a thought.


----------



## booone0 (Nov 30, 2013)

I got my bow back with new strings from Archeryshack. I've only been shooting a bow for about a year now, so I don't have a lot to compare them to. However, compared to the strings that were on my bow, these look very nice, with no serving separation, and they appear to be very high quality. They look very nice, my bow shoots great, and Archeryshack got the work done and my bow back very quickly despite being pounded by a snowstorm at the time I sent the bow. Great service in my book.

This is great service in my book, and out of this world compared to the local shop.


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

back on track for some great strings. Any chance for some sneek peek pics jeremy


----------



## chelsea2489 (Oct 13, 2011)

Cant wait to see mine! They are going to be sick!! And BRIGHT! haha Thanks Jeremy!!


----------



## gilroym (Dec 18, 2013)

buckshwacker said:


> Anyone else get grief from their local shop about putting these strings on? Almost like talking u out of them or trying to down talk them ? Not sure what to think . I'm not seeing any negative on these strings what so ever and Jeremy has been extremely accommodating but I've had two different shops try to tell me they're not quality strings??? Getting very aggravated


I just had the strings installed at a local shop they had no problems said they looked like quality strings. Some of the guys in the shop do hit this site up once in a while but they have never heard of archershack. They were just installed yesterday so I really cant contest to issues with fraying or peep twisting but the string material is the same that a lot of other string makers use so I don't see how it could be an issue. The shop that I use sells winners choice I figure if I'm going to have the strings made I would get them done and bring them in the have the shop order custom strings for me.


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## SixShooter14 (Nov 1, 2013)

I just got my archeryshack BCY-X strings installed today....the local tech said they installed and tuned perfectly.....after only 30 shots I haven't had to make any adjustments.....and definitely less expensive than some of the others.....I will be giving Jeremy some more business soon


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

morning bump


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

Nemesis 35 TRI COLOR + STIPES FURY OPTIONS
8 or 9 (grey)
3 or 3 (flo green or...?)
10 or 9 (camo)
3 or 2 (flo green or ...?)
8 or 9 (bronze)


----------



## Marine Tech (Sep 20, 2013)

I've been shooting my BCY x since Jan. well over a thousand shots and no creep, fraying, serving separation or any other issues. I get many compliments at the range on them. local shop would have installed them but one of the guys at the range helped me install them and tune my bow. very impressed Jeremy. you will certainly be making any strings I buy from here on out. 

how does one become field staff?


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

chelsea2489 said:


> Cant wait to see mine! They are going to be sick!! And BRIGHT! haha Thanks Jeremy!!


Awesome Chelsea! Better watch out for the Rogers clan...if Pete starts buying strings too....no one man could keep up w the orders!!!!


----------



## chelsea2489 (Oct 13, 2011)

Come on Jeremy! Where are those pictures!!??


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

chelsea2489 said:


> Come on Jeremy! Where are those pictures!!??


Don't hold your breath...Jeremy actually took a "vacation" this weekend.


----------



## BobbyS413 (Aug 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Angler62002 (Mar 2, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Up top


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

They are patiently awaiting their new threads lol

View attachment 1909599
View attachment 1909600
View attachment 1909601


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## BobbyS413 (Aug 19, 2012)

ttt


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

I'll get some pics tomorrow....did a beach anniversary trip


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

archeryshack said:


> I'll get some pics tomorrow....did a beach anniversary trip


Sweat, and congratulations.


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

bump


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

bump for the morning crew


----------



## BobbyS413 (Aug 19, 2012)

ttt for some awesome strings


----------



## chelsea2489 (Oct 13, 2011)

archeryshack said:


> I'll get some pics tomorrow....did a beach anniversary trip



Awesome! Can't wait to see them. Congratulations!


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

I quit "celebrating" anniversarys..


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

Bump for a man who has accepted the 
9-1-9-1-9-1 challenge! It may be a month or longer, but these things will be unique if nothing else!


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

bump. cant wait to get these fuzzy old fuse strings off of my hoyt


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

hollywood88 said:


> bump. cant wait to get these fuzzy old fuse strings off of my hoyt


Your Hoyt & 5 other bows! What material is Jeremy using for sets (Fury & X or did you stick w just one)? I sure hope there is enough Fury for my set!


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

I went for bcy x on all of them. Been very happy with the material so far


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

Bump it up. new strings should be here sometime next week. Can't wait to get them on


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

ttt


----------



## BobbyS413 (Aug 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

Bump for great strings built by an even better guy!


----------



## Dema (Nov 18, 2013)

bump cant wait for my strings well my wife cant wait I already have mine! muahahaha!


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## BobbyS413 (Aug 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

I started a new thread to include the updated website ordering system here: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2217978&p=1069772976#post1069772976

Feel free to post pictures & comments on the new one


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Angler62002 (Mar 2, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## E-Force Kid (Jan 31, 2006)

ttt


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

bump it up


----------



## Johncolwell (Nov 7, 2013)

top


----------



## Angler62002 (Mar 2, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Dema (Nov 18, 2013)

any new ore ETA on my strings? its going on about 2 months I sent you a pm.


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied Dema.


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

When ordering please use the website archeryshackstrings.com. I have multiple paypal payments with no order info (bow, material, color, etc). I set the website up to avoid these headaches. I work during the day (9-6), I can respond to texts, emails and pm's during this time but usually cannot spend time on the phone. Hopedully soon I will be full time archery again. Thanks for understanding guys! -jeremy


----------



## Dema (Nov 18, 2013)

thank you for the quick reply!


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Not sure if I've mentioned it before, but I do have the new electric blue color in BCY X. I haven't had any orders for it yet, but it is a very nice shade of blue!


----------



## Angler62002 (Mar 2, 2010)

Great strings here. ..


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

Bump for great strings. Put them on my answer and set bow up and cams are timed perfect.


----------



## locate101 (Jun 27, 2012)

ttt


----------



## locate101 (Jun 27, 2012)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## Angler62002 (Mar 2, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## locate101 (Jun 27, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## Mrcnwlvrn (Feb 24, 2014)

Tagged for future!


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## Slabbro (Nov 4, 2012)

TTT

Got another fine set of Jeremy's threads showing up in a day or so happy happy happy


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## Angler62002 (Mar 2, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

*Awesome Threads!*









Thank you for the string and cable set. High quality strings on top of a super fast turn around. Love them!


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bump


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for the support guys! Add a sling to any string combo for just $10! The option will be added to the website soon. Give us a call if we can help, or if you have any questions! 864-735-8484


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

Ttt

Jeremy put a set of A-Shack threads/tune on my Bowtech Experience for me last year, turned out amazing! And what a shooter after the tune. He will be getting 2014 for threads/tune.


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## Rob5589 (Apr 28, 2013)

Just ordered a BCY X set for PSE Stinger. All black, yea, I am boring:tongue:


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

Bump for great strings


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Bump


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

What is the current lead time?


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Hair over a week...gonna knock about 20 out today and should catch us up a bit


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

archeryshack said:


> Hair over a week...gonna knock about 20 out today and should catch us up a bit


Thank you. Excited to get mine installed!


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

bowhuntermitch said:


> What is the current lead time?


Mine shipped the day before I ordered them....now thats fast!!!😆


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

lazyhubby70 said:


> Mine shipped the day before I ordered them....now thats fast!!!😆


Well, it's been a little longer for me.


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

Bump for great strings


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

So... Almost 6 months in with these strings..... No stretch since tuning.... No real serving separation, just a very small amount where the lobe of the cam is (The factory strings were MUCH worse in many fewer shots).

My next strings will come from Archery Shack.


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Angler62002 (Mar 2, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

According to my tracking number my strings arrived today and are waiting for me to get home from work and drool on them.


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

And they are here. Already a little drool on them. Jeremy made matching wrist sling. Unbelievable how well it matches strings. 
Will put on saturday and post up some pics.


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

Ttt....great strings made by an even better guy


----------



## Dusty12 (Jul 7, 2013)

For some of you that has ordered from him Do yall know if he sells d loop material or if the strings come with some i ordered a set from him monday can't wait for them to come in


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Dusty12...shoot me a PM of which color you want


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Second PM sent about my order, hoping to get a response this time.


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Responded before I get three strikes


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

archeryshack said:


> Responded before I get three strikes


Thank you. I look forward to seeing them.


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

Bump


----------



## JParcher (Aug 10, 2007)

Just got off the phone with Robert at Archeryshack...couldn't have been any more helpful. As soon as my new arrows show up, my bow is headed to their shop for new string/cable and for a tune. Glad I found these guys on AT.


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks JP! For those that don't know, Robert is a guy that I trained at the sporting goods store several years sgo, and now he is my right hand man  He will probably be the guy who picks up when you call, so I can spend more time with my hands on bowstrings. ..I'll get him on AT soon!


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

I sent a text Wednesday and haven't received a response.


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Hmmm...PM sent


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

String sets are going up $10 a set starting July 6th. I've held out as long as possible with our current pricing. Our insurance went up significantly along with electric, water, and other misc bills in the shop and I have to bump them up a tad bit. I hope everyone understands. Use discount code "July4" on the website until next Sunday (July 6) to get $10 off orders over $40 (current pricing). As always, I appreciate the support my friends! 

P.S.: The discount code only works on the website, not on phone orders


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

Bump


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## RangerZ520 (Jun 25, 2014)

How can we get information on your custom arrows? Which ones you sell and at what price. Also price on arrow wraps.


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

$50 Custom BCY String & Cable Sets!
Easton Carbon Arrows w/ Blazers Starting @ $5/ea
ORDER STRINGS HERE ---->>http://www.archeryshackstrings.com 
Call or Text anytime! 864-735-8484
**Running 7-10 days behind on orders currently**
Paypal & Contact Email: [email protected]

give Jeremy a call and he'll give a pricing for what you are looking for. also look at the first post for general info. thanks


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey Ranger, I am composing a pdf file of all arrow options and pricing. I hope to have this done in a few weeks to post...busy season has begun and is stretching me pretty thin. Just shoot me a PM if I can help! -jeremy


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

Bump...ready for my 6" Palmetto State Stab! Season opens August 15th & I expect my Nemesis w archeryshack custom Fury strings will put a few down this year!


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

3 day bcy x sale here: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2284410


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Bump


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

Big bump


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Looking for someone to take phone/internet orders. Must be fairly computer savvy and have great customer service skills. PM me for details and pass the word!


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## wvbowhunter77 (Feb 19, 2009)

These strings can't be beat for their customer service and price!


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

i might need some solid color lime greens for the spyder.


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

Bump


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bump


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

I cant remember if i posted this or not, but here is my experence with A Shack threads


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Put some archery shack strings on a friends bow. Couple twists and everything lined up. Shot 15-20 times and no peep movement. Buddy was pretty impressed. I already knew how good they are.


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## Angler62002 (Mar 2, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Can't sleep. Might as well bump....lol


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## Angler62002 (Mar 2, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## Angler62002 (Mar 2, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Making strings/tuning bows all day, call if I can help!


----------



## Rob5589 (Apr 28, 2013)

I was previously using another "top tier" string that needed a bunch of work to get the bow into spec; constantly had peep twist; and had a yoke unravel after maybe 500 shots. With the AS set, I set the ATA, which took nearly nothing, a few twists on the yoke to adjust idler wheel lean, and voila', all is perfect. I even added a tube aligner so as to not have to deal with peep twist again. But after 400+ shots I have yet to see the peep twist in the slightest. Thanks AS for a quality set of threads.


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Glad to hear it Rob! Thanks for the feedback


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

bumping only to track the thread.


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

bump


----------



## PSE 2374 (Dec 15, 2013)

Cannot wait to see my Faktor 30 with Archery Shack strings. Feel like a kid at Christmas.


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Working on her right now


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

Bump for a great string and a great guy!


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

bump


----------



## PSE 2374 (Dec 15, 2013)

Bump for a great guy


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

bump


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

bump


----------



## PSE 2374 (Dec 15, 2013)

Just saw pictures of my bow with Archery Shack threads on it. Looks awesome, 305 FPS, I could not ask for more. Thanks Jeremy for your hard work.


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## bhunterED (Mar 14, 2012)

Can't wait to get mine and put em on.


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

bump


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

bump


----------



## Angler62002 (Mar 2, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bump


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

I'll try to get some pictures posted today...just trying to keep up with the rush best we can


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

archeryshack said:


> I'll try to get some pictures posted today...just trying to keep up with the rush best we can


Hope mine is in there!


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## BobbyS413 (Aug 19, 2012)

Ttt for an awesome string maker


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

archeryshack said:


>


Tell me that top one is mine!


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes sir


----------



## BobbyS413 (Aug 19, 2012)

Bump for an awesome string maker


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Opening Day in upstate SC!


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

bump


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

So want to hunt come on 27th! I'm pretty sure those are my flo green and grey pictured


----------



## wvbowhunter77 (Feb 19, 2009)

bump for great strings and service!


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey guys, I had a small phone accident  I dropped my phone in a creek...It temporarily turned on after sitting in rice overnight, but I think has now went to cell phone heaven. I won't get text messages for a few days until my replacement finally shows up. Call the shop line if I can help! 864-735-8484 -jeremy


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

archeryshack said:


> Hey guys, I had a small phone accident  I dropped my phone in a creek...It temporarily turned on after sitting in rice overnight, but I think has now went to cell phone heaven. I won't get text messages for a few days until my replacement finally shows up. Call the shop line if I can help! 864-735-8484 -jeremy


Bump


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

archeryshack said:


> Hey guys, I had a small phone accident  I dropped my phone in a creek...It temporarily turned on after sitting in rice overnight, but I think has now went to cell phone heaven. I won't get text messages for a few days until my replacement finally shows up. Call the shop line if I can help! 864-735-8484 -jeremy


I'm laughing with you.....really...


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bump


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

About to up our game on the arrow end of things...Got a RAM Spine checker so we can spine index arrows  and... we are going to carry DCA & Black Eagle arrows. I'm working on the website to get Easton/Beman/Black Eagle/Carbon Express/Gold Tip/Victory added...bear with me it is very time consuming. If you want a price on arrows shoot me a PM for the time being, I will spine index and try to weight match each set that goes out from now on 

Deal of the week: 9/20/14 - 9/30/14

*1/2 dz. DCA SD Hunter Arrows .003 with solid color white wraps OR Realtree camo flame wrap for $65 TYD*

*** This includes spine indexing, weighing, wrapping, fletching and shipping***

I would say we are a week behind at the moment, let me know how I can help! -jeremy


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

thanks for my new strings jeremy! your awesome!!!


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

Bump


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

bump


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

archeryshack said:


> About to up our game on the arrow end of things...Got a RAM Spine checker so we can spine index arrows  and... we are going to carry DCA & Black Eagle arrows. I'm working on the website to get Easton/Beman/Black Eagle/Carbon Express/Gold Tip/Victory added...bear with me it is very time consuming. If you want a price on arrows shoot me a PM for the time being, I will spine index and try to weight match each set that goes out from now on
> 
> Deal of the week: 9/20/14 - 9/30/14
> 
> ...


This is cool^^^^^

Just sitting here in my stand looking at my archeryshack strings thinking how good they still look after quite a few months....keep up the good work Jeremy...


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

Bump to the top. Order headed your way Jeremy


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

Bump


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## PSE 2374 (Dec 15, 2013)

Do you guys have beman or gold tips spine indexed arrows yet? Thanks


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

i gave jeremy a pm. he should be back with you by tomorrow


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry I missed the post...I've been listing like crazy on our website archeryshackstrings.com. If you don't see the particular model you want just shoot me a PM and I'll get them


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Getting slowly caught up on orders..I now have a decent selection of custom arrow option on our website archeryshackstrings.com. Let me know if I can do anything to help!


----------



## Johncolwell (Nov 7, 2013)

tip top


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

bump


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

bump


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

Bump


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for the orders guys! I'm slowly getting pretty caught up..I'd say we are 3-4 days behind right now. Arrow orders are running about the same time frame. I'm trying to see what other features we can offer in 2015! The best is yet to come


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Rambo is hard at work...


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

bump


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey guys, if ordering a string from us please use archeryshackstrings.com. It seems that when orders get mixed up and/or sent wrong they are always phone orders. I will be happy to answer any questions via phone, email, or PM but if you could make the actual order via website it would help me greatly. I also get several people who randomly send money via PayPal with no notes and no description. I then have to read through an hour of texts, emails, phone notes, and PM's to figure out who you are. I'm not pointing anyone out in particular, its just been an ongoing problem for a while, and recently had 3 phone orders go to the wrong place :/. I truly value your business! Let me know if I can help in any way. -jeremy


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Here's a few arrow sets from today:
























And some bolts too...


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

And a few PSE tunes:
















And a few strings...


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Working on a dozen blue streaks for a customer...


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## redneck_pf (Aug 27, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bump


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bump


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## milsy (Jun 9, 2010)

Bump it up! Filled another tag last night with my strings! Great product. Great service!


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

congrats to you


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

A few pictures from the weekend...


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Afternoon bump..Also having a sale on Easton Bloodline arrows..check them out on the website. .. $15 off/dz.


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Strings, strings, strings


----------



## Angler62002 (Mar 2, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

bump


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bump


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

One of my favorite "camo" color combos...green and gold. Making this one for a Bear Lights Out


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## Slabbro (Nov 4, 2012)

TTT for great threads!


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Trying to get ideas for next year...thinking about sending our own brand of bowstring wax with each string, sending a warranty card with each purchase, and maybe offering a discount if you buy 2 strings at once....any ideas? I also want to expand our shooting staff


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm gonna need a spare set and wanted to try you. On my 13 experience would you recommend fury? 

Here is an idea for you. How about you buy 10 strings and get one free. Kind of like a hogie place. Lol


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Haha...maybe a free piece of bacon with each purchase haha. Fury has been excellent...very stable and very low fuzz after many shots


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

I like the bacon idea....


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ttt. Got 2 more sets on order plus some stabilizers. Can't wait to get them in


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

This is gonna be a nice set...I like the colors!


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

Looks good


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ttt. Strings look good as always jeremy


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for the orders guys! I'm only a few days behind on orders at this point  I have pretty much every color of BCY X in stock as well. It's crazy how quickly this year has flown by!


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Afternoon bump, who needs a string


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

Any plans of a Xmas sale?


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Good idea! Use discount code "Christmas" and get $10 off string sets until Jan 1


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

I should get an extra discount for the idea😉


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Haha..how's some free speed sleeves sound


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

Ill get my order in.


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Thread Closed.

Please use the new 2015 thread with updated pricing and order info. You can find it here: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2389478&p=1071968523#post1071968523


----------

